# November Project



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I posted this on the TTMB a few months back but it's still one of my favorites. These larger vessels require some special techniques and homemade tools. The original chunk of mesquite weighed about 50lbs when I started. Wall thickness is around 1/4".


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now that if beautiful. Greenie,


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I saw that piece in person and it is unbelievable!!

Jeff


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

that is beautifull JIM. it actually looks like an organ of some sort. very special.

Randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

after looking at it for a bit. in the second pic i would have stopped and carved it into a pigs head. it could not have been any more of a perfect start. did you see it. still great work Jim. just a vision of mine.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I see it! The snout, tusk and eyes...weird.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

OK...GC....what do you see in this one? This was done last summer. You can see part of that homemade Jamieson tool set up. gb


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

you probally would not understand it, but i see a cyphotilapia frontosa. shoulder mount.
its a fish that lives in lake malawia in east africa. but you have already turned it into a vase, so now it is gone. lol.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Jim that is absolutely beautiful work. its been a passion of mine to do that and this rod building keeps me so busy i haven't found the time to do it . i think i will make time now. great work. mesquite rules.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those look cool.

OK, Newbie question time. LOL
I don't understand the vase with the rot/hole sections. I have been surfing/researching for a while now and I see them often. Are they to be used as a umbrella or walking cane holder? I have seen some where people put objects in them, then others list them as "art". Or is it just whatever you want it to be? (see my mind has to try and put a function to everything, and it's having a hard time grasping LOL)


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill....good question. I enjoy the 'techical challenge' when doing these large vases with openings and bark inclusions. The first thing my friends ask is "how did you do that?". The beatiful grain patterns are another part to appreciate. It's amazing what a chunk of firewood can turn into. As for what I do with the finished items....the wife has them on display around the house some are given away and some are sold.


----------

